# zzp cruze high flow intake



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

ZZPerformance High Flow Intake for 1.4L Chevy Cruze | K&N Air Filter

I cant find a post about this, anyone installed one yet? I want to know how well it works, if i can save $100 from a K&N I would like to. It does used a K&N filter supposedly so it really is just the main body part.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Did you try the search for the site? It's a few post about it


----------



## Austin9991 (Oct 7, 2013)

I have a zzp intake on mine, works just as well as the k&n. Doesn't do anything other than noise though.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

The K&N one does have the heat shield which is nice...and no matter which one you get, you'll wanna replace the filter with an unoiled filter like Amsoil or (I believe?) Injen.


----------



## Austin9991 (Oct 7, 2013)

The k&n does have the heat shield, although its difference would be miniscule since it doesn't create a seal on the hood.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

How much are the ZZP intakes anyways nowadays ?? I might swap my injen with the ZZP kit keep me posted!!


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

I looked for zzp intake and couldnt find anything on it. The high flow one is $199.00 so if it is as good as the k&n I will probably order it. I posted the link.


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

Also, it comes with the dry flow filter. Do you really need a heatshield? It seems kibd of pointless to me since it is right by the engine.


----------

